# Does your cat poop too much?



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

With the amount of food I feed Zoey (1 cup dry food per day), it seems to me that she poops way to much for the food she is eating! Somehow, it feels like she doesn't absorb anything (compare the amount goes in & comes out)... Does your cat have the same issue? Can it be because of the food I feed her? 

Currently, she is on Royal Canin. I will be swithing to Nutro Natural in a couple days. She had Science Diet before, and it seemed like at least some of the food went in her while on Science Diet.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Abby (Feb 10, 2004)

My kitty eats about 2/3 of a cup of Natural Balance dry, plus some raw beef each day. He poops about once a day, and it is not a very large quantity. He is about 9 pounds. 
I also have a new kitten, she has been pooping twice a day.
Not sure if this helps, just giving you my experience!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

I would check the bag to see how much it says to feed your cat based on her weight. 1 cup of dry may be too much. 
My cat Justin pooped sooo much more when he was on dry food (admittedly he may very well have been getting too much). It was often soft and bulky, like not everything was getting absorbed. Now that he is on wet food, his poops are smaller, firmer and less frequent.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My boys go once a day. As of right now they get a quarter of a cup of dry Felidae a day, and 4 ounces or so of wet food.


----------



## sykuo515 (Apr 12, 2004)

Zoey is about 8lbs, and she gets 2/3-1 cup a day (day food only). She can poop up to 3 times a day in large quantity each time! I usually clean the litter box twice a day, and it always seems full at the next cleaning time!


----------

